# Musicman Amps



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I see these pop up now again for sale and they seem to always go for a pretty reasonable price. Reviews that are available always seem to be fairly positive. Here is a 2x12 listed on the bay right now. MUSICMAN 2/12 TUBE AMP VINTAGE - eBay (item 320538159936 end time May-31-10 20:44:03 PDT) although this particular one is higher priced than some I have seen in the past.

The amp choice of Johnny Winter (4x10 combo) they appear to have nailed the vintage Fender sound pretty well but never got the big name recognition.

Anyone ever own one?


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Didn't I see Marty Stuart using a pair of them onstage??

If so he sounded great!

..


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My main gigging amp for about 2 years was a "Script Logo" MM 410 Sixty-five. It was a great amp and extremely versatile, and he tremolo was particularly great. Basically it was a Super Reverb with a solid state front end. 

Look at concert videos from the 70s and early 80s - especially country - and you'll see Musicman amps everywhere. Along with Winter, Clapton used them for the blues too. A couple members of the Band and their guests had them on stage for the Last Waltz.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

They are basicaly Fender Amps..more then what was release by CBS actually since the MM were designed and made by Leo..


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

al3d said:


> They are basicaly Fender Amps..more then what was release by CBS actually since the MM were designed and made by Leo..


Yep. The big difference is that many had solid state preamps or maybe just one preamp tube, but a full tube power section. I think because of that, people still turn their nose up at such an awesome sounding affordable amp. Too bad. Fortunately, a lot of young bands like The Arcade Fire have been picking these up lately.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

al3d said:


> They are basicaly Fender Amps..more then what was release by CBS actually since the MM were designed and made by Leo..


If I remember correctly, the amps were designed by Tom Walker. Leo's only interest in Musicman were the guitars and basses.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't comment about who designed what, but I do know that the single 12ax7 found in the early models was a phase inverter - not a preamp tube. Regardless those models are said to sound warmer than the solid state phase inverted ones. Mine had no tube and it was warm as all get out. I loved it for the blues, but played bass through it too. I ended up lending to a friend and all 4 speakers got blown (thanks Rob  ) so I sold it for cheap as I was getting into my low watt amp phase.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had an RD-50 head in the blonde Pinwale Tolex. Pretty rare, and hard to find. It's one of the best sounding amps I've ever owned, especially through my Marshall Silver Jubilee 2 x 12 bottom, loaded with english v-30's. Great Pick response and punchy with nice lush reverb. Didn't care much for the distortion(solid state preamp). Absolutely suited for Blues and classic rock. A lot of clean headroom, so it was great with pedals. If I run accross another, I'll pick it up and keep it for good! Boo Hoo!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My buddy Captain Foldback loves' em. I had to play through for a couple of months while he fixed the deluxe. Love it. He bought a little one too. And our bass player just acquired Musicman 150 bass head that pretty much rules the earth. There was on here for sale for months. Weird


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bobb said:


> If I remember correctly, the amps were designed by Tom Walker. Leo's only interest in Musicman were the guitars and basses.


Actually that came way after. Tom and Leo worked on the amp for a few years, released them, once the amps section of the companie was secured, Leo moved on to the instrument section


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

My only experience with a MM amp was at a friend's rehearsal hall. I can't remember the model type, but it was very loud and trebly like a Twin. Headroom galore, but a real throwback to the 70's notion of more watts = better. In reading the ad in GC's OP, it's telling that the amp is capable of up to 130 watts of output, but is fitted with two 30 watt speakers. 

Shawn.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Silly as it sounds, my biggest beef with them was the logo ............. how shallow is that?


----------

